# Young people (20-25) in Dubai



## scpili (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi, I'm working as a nannie here in Dubai during the all summer. I'm 20. I don't know anyone here.
I have no one to go out on Friday and Saturday.


----------



## wo0t (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi - As a Expat City, its hard but there are ways - You can join local groups via meet up which can help you find a circle of people with similar interest or by doing activities and finding a circle of new friends.


----------



## talha008 (Jul 10, 2015)

scpili said:


> Hi, I'm working as a nannie here in Dubai during the all summer. I'm 20. I don't know anyone here.
> I have no one to go out on Friday and Saturday.


hey i just moved here too from US.
it's pretty hot, where do you spend your weekends,
maybe we can meet outside somewhere.


----------



## waelhamdeen (May 3, 2015)

same problem for many people , we can arrange group to meet in weekend


----------



## mls082 (Jul 11, 2015)

scpili said:


> Hi, I'm working as a nannie here in Dubai during the all summer. I'm 20. I don't know anyone here.
> I have no one to go out on Friday and Saturday.


Have you considered meetup.com? I have made a few friends through there.


----------



## cfposi (Jun 12, 2015)

scpili said:


> Hi, I'm working as a nannie here in Dubai during the all summer. I'm 20. I don't know anyone here.
> I have no one to go out on Friday and Saturday.


You might have more luck if you broaden your search! Just because I'm in my thirties doesn't mean I'm no fun!!

(although I do like to be in bed by 10!)

:yo::nerd:


----------



## helsgaub (Jun 11, 2015)

Hey  I'm in my 20's and moved to Dubai at the end of June. Contact me


----------



## serg_ralets (Sep 8, 2015)

Hey guys. I'm also new and I'm want to make friends people here up to 30. I'm 21, working in a restaurant. Can you suggest me places where young people meeting social groups, FB or meetup communities, anything that will help me.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

serg_ralets said:


> ..Can you suggest me places where young people meeting social groups...


kindergarten...


----------



## hasni (Sep 9, 2015)

Coming here is always hard if you don't have friends and family and i have certainly realized that. Still trying to find out what to do on my weekends :S


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

lol look at the amount of single men putting their phone numbers up hahaha.

honestly, try meetup or just go out to local hotel bars, people are quite friendly - my girlfriend has had the same problem but just got talking to people here and there and has some friends now


----------



## serg_ralets (Sep 8, 2015)

imac said:


> kindergarten...


,
Wow very amusingly(( If U don't know what to write, than show your great sense of humor somewhere else.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

What's that thing Pamela uses, Tinder or Kinder or something? I'm not eggsactly sure lol.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Felixtoo2 said:


> What's that thing Pamela uses, Tinder or Kinder or something? I'm not eggsactly sure lol.


Pam is on Tinder!! :spit: hahahaha.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> Pam is on Tinder!! :spit: hahahaha.


I'm sure I saw her pic on Ashley Madison too....

Well, my mate said he did of course...


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> I'm sure I saw her pic on Ashley Madison too....
> 
> Well, my mate said he did of course...


Is this the same mate with lodging issues or you have a new one


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

serg_ralets said:


> ,
> Wow very amusingly(( If U don't know what to write, than show your great sense of humor somewhere else.


just when i thought we were scraping the bottom of the barrel with iggles, you show up...


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

T'challa_Udaku said:


> Is this the same mate with lodging issues or you have a new one


I have many friends, both real and imaginary...


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> I have many friends, both real and imaginary...


its the imaginary ones you have to be careful of, those are the ones most likely to get you deported...


----------



## tcs (Sep 10, 2015)

My friend uses various dating apps and has made tons of friends in Dubai.


----------



## strange.annie (Aug 7, 2015)

tcs said:


> My friend uses various dating apps and has made tons of friends in Dubai.


Yes, but the question is: are the dating apps safe? Wouldn't it encourage stalker / stalking people....


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

scpili said:


> Hi, I'm working as a nannie here in Dubai during the all summer. I'm 20. I don't know anyone here.
> I have no one to go out on Friday and Saturday.


Sports and group activities are usually a good and safe way to meet people or at least have fun with others in a social setting for a while, there's lots of activity and sport meetup groups around


----------



## kevinindubai (Sep 12, 2015)

The social scene in Dubai varies depending on interests. I see your from Spain, clubbing in general, will burn a big hole in that nannie salary, unless you make use of lady nights, but, try going with some friends if you do not want to mistaken for a "worker". Unfortunately, social things are generally limited to the night, due to the blistering heat. 

Meetup.com in Dubai from my experience tends to be a scam to increase customer base/ earn a few bucks on the side. There are some genuine people every now and then. Although, the people I have networked with leave much to be desired. Does'nt help your trying to make friends in the city, where, everyone is trying to act like a flashy peacock, and hence constant rival mode. 

All my "friends" in Dubai were either lifelong acquaintances or a referral of some sort from overseas friends. 

The easiest way, in my humble opinion, is making friends with your colleagues/ referrals, for start, if you come to Dubai, young, fresh and on a budget.


----------



## cottonboi (Dec 4, 2013)

same here... Lets plan ahead. Eid is coming


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I know what you mean. There's a few big meetup groups that come to mind. Particularly the ones hosted by "Raj." 

But there's also plenty of smaller meetup groups. I have an American coworker who swears by the American expat meetup group and they always seem to have tons of activities. Several of the outdoor/trekking/camping meetup groups seem quite sincere. One particular trekking/travel meetup groups is extremely good judging from the two weekend trips I did with them. I don't doubt that the organiser made a little profit out of it but he also did a lot of the organisation/booking work, so I don't begrudge him his little profit.

I wouldn't write meetup out completely. 



kevinindubai said:


> Meetup.com in Dubai from my experience tends to be a scam to increase customer base/ earn a few bucks on the side. There are some genuine people every now and then. Although, the people I have networked with leave much to be desired. Does'nt help your trying to make friends in the city, where, everyone is trying to act like a flashy peacock, and hence constant rival mode.


----------



## Pelagia (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm with TallyHo, MeetUp is not completely useless. Of course, it does take a bit of trying out, and it helps if you "research" the groups and people attending the meetups a bit. I have been to several meetup events throughout the past few months, and eventually stuck with a very nice group of ladies to go out for coffees and dinners with, and a weekly social dance event.


----------



## helsgaub (Jun 11, 2015)

I also like meetup.com. Nobody forces you to go to the paid events. Every meetup.com event I have been to has been free.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

meetup sounds like a swingers club.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Always take 2 sets of car keys, just in case


----------



## helsgaub (Jun 11, 2015)

iggles said:


> meetup sounds like a swingers club.


Ha ha ha so true. When I first heard about it, I thought it was an even worse version of Tinder but it is quite innocent.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

helsgaub said:


> Ha ha ha so true. When I first heard about it, I thought it was an even worse version of Tinder but it is quite innocent.


i could imagine The Rascal preying on young fresh meat.

"Oh, your new around here...let me show you places to go out"

"Only one glass of wine, your in DUBAI, lets make it two"

"I fancy a tequllia, you game. Stop being a girl, your in DUBAI live it up"

"Your drunk, Dubai is a dangerous city, to be safe come back to mine and i'll sleep on the couch"

bam there goes your Rascal virginity.


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

iggles said:


> i could imagine The Rascal preying on young fresh meat.
> 
> "Oh, your new around here...let me show you places to go out"
> 
> ...


How bizarre. My friend followed this similar blueprint just only last week. So it does work.


----------



## helsgaub (Jun 11, 2015)

iggles said:


> i could imagine The Rascal preying on young fresh meat.
> 
> "Oh, your new around here...let me show you places to go out"
> 
> ...


Hahahaha I force my friends to drink Sambuca. Does that put me on Rascal's level? ;(


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Erm, just a minute..... 

Rascal's level? I'll have you know I have standards, OK, they're very low, but they're standards all the same.

And iggles, I don't do "young fresh meat", I prefer mine older and matured - cos I'm a bit like game - well hung.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Erm, just a minute.....
> 
> Rascal's level? I'll have you know I have standards, OK, they're very low, but they're standards all the same.
> 
> And iggles, I don't do "young fresh meat", I prefer mine older and matured - cos I'm a bit like game - well hung.


Don't lie, its been 30 years since you last saw the little pecker without the use of a mirror!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> Don't lie, its been 30 years since you last saw the little pecker without the use of a mirror!


I outsourced that job years ago mate.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

What are you two doing on a 20-25 thread?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

I am only as young as the girl i xxxx- so 23.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Pfft
In your dreams


----------

